# Inside the world's largest caves: Hang Son Doong



## Brian G Turner (Jun 20, 2014)

Some great pictures here:
In pictures: Inside Hang Son Doong, the world's largest caves in Vietnam - Telegraph


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jun 20, 2014)

Staggeringly good, it's almost fantasy imagery. 

Very much enjoy seeing photos of that nature (volcanic lightning's another sort that springs to mind).


----------



## Mouse (Jun 20, 2014)

You don't realise places like this exist. Would love to go there.


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 20, 2014)

It's like something out of _Journey To The Centre Of The Earth._
Wow!


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jun 23, 2014)

Foxbat said:


> It's like something out of _Journey To The Centre Of The Earth._
> Wow!



That's exactly what I was thinking!

Stunning

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Starbeast (Jun 29, 2014)

Beautiful. I'd love to explore there.


----------



## Mirannan (Jun 29, 2014)

I've seen a couple of programmes about that place. One interesting thing about it is that there is a sizable (something like 500m across, maybe more) open-air area in the middle, surrounded by sheer cliffs. The middle has an ecosystem considerably different from that outside.


----------



## Becka (Jun 30, 2014)

Wow! That is an amazingly lovely place. I adore caves.

*Adds to bucket list*
*Remembers she is afraid of flying*
*Hmmms*

Becka


----------

